
7 Countries Where Graduate School Is a Fraction of US Costs - terpua
http://matadorabroad.com/7-countries-where-graduate-school-is-a-fraction-of-us-costs/
======
tokenadult
I strongly favor Americans going overseas while they are students, and going
overseas as part of a degree program is one way to do that. But another way to
obtain an affordable graduate degree is to obtain that in a field that has
sufficient third-party support that all graduate students at all the better
United States universities are fully supported. Most science and engineering
fields, including mathematics, are like that.

See

[http://www.amazon.com/Mathematicians-Survival-Guide-
Graduate...](http://www.amazon.com/Mathematicians-Survival-Guide-Graduate-
Development/dp/082183455X/)

for tips on how to obtain an affordable graduate degree in mathematics without
having to leave the United States.

------
fatdog789
Having met graduates of these "esteemed" graduate schools, I think that their
degrees are exactly worth the tuition they paid. Which is to say, that I would
trust the average community college graduate more than some from Ecoles.

America may suck balls at the pre-12 level, but college and up, even our
community colleges kick the world's ass.

